

The Rapid Packing Container invention - henrymich
http://gazerlog.com/true-ingenuity-henry-wang-and-chris-curro-create-the-rapid-packing-container-video_1804e27c2.html

======
8ig8
A number of professionals in the shipping and packaging industries weighed in
on this a couple days ago on Reddit. Critical flaws were identified...

[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1thf9w/my_buddy_and_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/1thf9w/my_buddy_and_i_are_looking_to_revolutionize_the/)

